# If you want a great miter gauge



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

It is no doubt a great tool, kreg makes good stuff but I have 5 Incra miter gauges, too late to switch over


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have this miter gauge and find very accurate and it makes segments for rings perfect. This cuts out that step of gluing the ring into two halves and sanding the halves to meet. The miter gauge is worth the price.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Sounds like a good thing to own.


----------



## Jacksdad (Mar 28, 2017)

UPDATE, the only downfall to the miter gauge is the pin that holds the gauge at preset angles is loose and can fall out and get lost. After I dug through the sawdust under my table saw I found the pin. I modified it by drilling a small hole and attaching a piece of string to hold it to my miter gauge.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Not a bad idea I had to look for pin a couple times myself.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

How dare Kreg send out a a miter gauge that requires no adjustment. That just takes away from frustration level a tad bit. Congrats, I have considered the purchase of one.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Have the same miter gauge, sure increased the accuracy of Old Delta TS!


----------

